# Estimate or Quote



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

Do you estimate or quote jobs? I am wondering how you take into account the cost of apparel changing or being on sale one week and not the next.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We quote. Estimates are when you don't know all of the prices but want to give a ballpark. When your customer gets the estimate he will not be happy when the price goes up. Quote or don't give a price at all until you know what you are doing. Spell it out and any changes get a new quote.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

If they ask you "about what it would cost for 100 to 150 one color T-Shirts", you can give them an estimate. Before you finalize the job you need to have all the specifications and quote an exact cost for them. Always get an approved quote preferably with a signature before starting a job. Go over everything very carefully as the customer will not want to pay for an error you made in the quote. You may want to put an expiration on the quote as well.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Simple 
Shirt = (3.50) Ink= (.50 per color ) (screen = 15.00 per color) (pulls = 10.00 per color)
add them all up and then devide the number of shorts y ou have done.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sport T said:


> If they ask you "about what it would cost for 100 to 150 one color T-Shirts", you can give them an estimate. Before you finalize the job you need to have all the specifications and quote an exact cost for them. Always get an approved quote preferably with a signature before starting a job. Go over everything very carefully as the customer will not want to pay for an error you made in the quote. You may want to put an expiration on the quote as well.


I still think you quote this AND make sure they don't come back and want just 25 shirts for the 150 price. 

We always get a signoff and deposit before we start work. New customers pay 100% up front. Returning pay 50% up front.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey binki what does how your customer pay have to do with the question being asked.

The bottom line is you can give your customer a break, but letting them know that because they are such good clients your going to, but make sure to them them not let any body else know you gave them a break trust me it works all the time.

Check out my face book page r & r printing & mailing and you will see what i ,mean


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

ApparelFarm said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you estimate or quote jobs? I am wondering how you take into account the cost of apparel changing or being on sale one week and not the next.
> 
> ...


Andy,
If you quote off a sale price, then let the customer know how long, and for what quantity the price is good for. Some time you just quote off the regular price, then put the extra pennys in you profit IF the customer happens to order. If your supplier changes the regular price or you base a price off an old catalog, give the supplier a call to see if they'll give you a price that works for you.


----------



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you all for input.

Zoom - Thanks for answering the question! Sounds like good advice.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I always quote based on the regular price but if you think stating a sale price will create a feeling of urgency and thus lead to a quick sale then that strategy might work although I think some customers don't like to feel pressured. I agree its really important to state the quantity because many customers will say they want a large number and then order a much smaller quantity. 

I always quote but if someone calls and they aren't able to email artwork I'll give an estimate based on the number of colors/prints/quantity/darks/lights because usually they will underestimate the number of colors or forget to add the back print.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

We usually quote jobs (and if the product is on sale) we let the client know that the price will be held till the the sale has ended (which the vendor you get your shirts from usually gives you and end date). We never quote a job till we know all the facts, but if need be we can usually ball park it pretty close.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

if we have all the info for a job, including images for any art.
We will quote the job and use standard supplier price list.
If the item the client wants is on sale at time order is placed I let them know it will be cheaper, but I don't quote using a sale price.

If we don't get all info, no art supplied for example or not sure if the want t-shirts or polo shirts, we will estimate using info we have.
If, at a later time they get art to us or settle on a garment, we will then change estimate to a quote.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't give the customer a break if our supplier has a sale price to us. We never price on cost either. If the shirts are normally $7 to us but now they are $5 we still quote our normal price. Our minimum price on a polo with embroidery is $30 no matter what the cost of the garment is. Our minimum price on 6.1oz cotton T's is $7 (in quantity of 100 or more) no matter what we do and sometimes it is more.

The price of cotton T's went up 4 times this year, about a 30% increase. Long sleeve and pocket T's went up even more. Make sure you have enough margin to take into account price fluctuations. 

We reduced our quote time from 30 days to 7 and added a disclaimer that the price of shirts has become volatile so even with a 7 day price quote it is possible the price may change if our costs go up. To hold a price we need a non-refundable deposit. At that time only will we order the shirts to secure the price.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

binki said:


> We don't give the customer a break if our supplier has a sale price to us. We never price on cost either. If the shirts are normally $7 to us but now they are $5 we still quote our normal price. Our minimum price on a polo with embroidery is $30 no matter what the cost of the garment is. Our minimum price on 6.1oz cotton T's is $7 (in quantity of 100 or more) no matter what we do and sometimes it is more.


WOW $7per shirt on 100 holy cow that is a lot...Is $30 for 1 polo?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

JMclothing said:


> WOW $7per shirt on 100 holy cow that is a lot...Is $30 for 1 polo?


Yuppers on the price and 'a lot' for price is relative. Our prices are all inclusive, no ups or extras like screen fees, art fees, color change fees, etc. All work has an unconditional guarantee. You like it or we redo it or buy it back. No questions asked. We turn jobs in as little as a day, sometimes same day on smaller orders but most of the time we are a couple of days. We don't use cheap shirts. That price is for 6.1oz shirts unless they specify something else. 

We are a full service shop so if we do the shirts we offer hoodies and jackets and awards and banners and biz cards and decals and whatever else they might want. We price lower on some items and higher on others.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

binki said:


> Yuppers on the price and 'a lot' for price is relative. Our prices are all inclusive, no ups or extras like screen fees, art fees, color change fees, etc. All work has an unconditional guarantee. You like it or we redo it or buy it back. No questions asked. We turn jobs in as little as a day, sometimes same day on smaller orders but most of the time we are a couple of days. We don't use cheap shirts. That price is for 6.1oz shirts unless they specify something else.
> 
> We are a full service shop so if we do the shirts we offer hoodies and jackets and awards and banners and biz cards and decals and whatever else they might want. We price lower on some items and higher on others.


We do the same, but wouldn't charge that much, but if you can get those prices that's great...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah, we couldnt live on 5 bux a shirt any more.


----------

